# Flood Wall



## SmugWaffle (Mar 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That aquadam is kind of cool.


----------



## texasbeerescue (Jun 14, 2016)

Imagine being at the bottom and one of them ripping open sitting on a kayak!!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Rising Sea Levels Could Cost Plenty......*

Last night we got one of this ;HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK FOR SOUTH FLORIDA,NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MIAMI FL, and we did, lots of lighting and thunder and this morning a few streets where flooded out and also your normal typical Miami driver's and their fabulous machines striking each other in every corner ,I`m glad I called a taxi, but any way now on the news and this has been around for some time now the warnings or predictions of the scientific community are on track...Rising Sea Levels and I can attest to it because every year the coastal areas where many high class residences are located most be filled with sand or ground up rock quarry stones in order to give the rich folks a little beach, they loved their beaches don`t they. Rising Sea Levels Could Cost U.S. Homeowners Close to $1 Trillion. https://finance.yahoo.com/news/rising-sea-levels-could-cost-100014359.html
And the funny thing is that construction around the cost hasn't stop any, this crazy rich folks just don`t care. 






Miami beach.


----------

